# Made some cheese boards and coasters!



## b2kk258 (Apr 30, 2015)

So the wifey's family is in the natural stone business and I decided to take some left over materials and make some cool cheese boards and coasters. I want your opinion and criticisms so please let me know what you think! 



























On a side note, I used 3m plastic/rubber feet on the bottom. However, I didn't think they would stay on so I used gorilla glue. But the glue expanded and came out messy. Anyone have any suggestions for alternative adhesives?


----------



## Mapusisoa (May 1, 2015)

How long does it take her to make 1 board??


----------



## b2kk258 (May 1, 2015)

Actually, it only takes a few minutes to make a board. But it's hard to keep the stones from chipping. I ended up tossing 6-7 boards in the process of making only 4. :cheffry:


----------



## mark76 (May 1, 2015)

Plz specify the cheeses and the sausages  . This makes me hungry...


----------



## b2kk258 (May 1, 2015)

The Cheese: Grafton Village - 3yr Cheddar 
The Sausage: Spicy Chorizo - from a local shope
The Prosciutto: From NYC or NJ?


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2015)

Like the boards.

The coasters not so much. I would drop one within 5 min of using one. It would land on my toe. I would say bad things.


----------



## Burl Source (May 1, 2015)

My problem with using coasters is that they usually stick to the bottom of the glass and then fall off.
So the idea of the stone coaster sounds like a good one. Might want to back them with felt or cork to prevent scratching though.

I can understand Dave's comments as well.
You have to remember he is in Florida and they don't wear shoes there.


----------



## b2kk258 (May 3, 2015)

Burl Source said:


> My problem with using coasters is that they usually stick to the bottom of the glass and then fall off.
> So the idea of the stone coaster sounds like a good one. Might want to back them with felt or cork to prevent scratching though.
> 
> I can understand Dave's comments as well.
> You have to remember he is in Florida and they don't wear shoes there.



Oh, I put rubber feet on the bottom of the coasters! 


:lol2: No shoes in Florida


----------



## daveb (May 3, 2015)

Only for formal occasions...


----------



## swarfrat (May 3, 2015)

b2kk258 said:


> ... I used gorilla glue. But the glue expanded and came out messy. Anyone have any suggestions for alternative adhesives?


The expansion/filling properties of polyurethanes is considered a feature, like with loose/sloppy production joinery. You can minimize it by using minimal glue and keeping it clamped while it cures.

For this application, yeah, not the ideal choice.

Epoxies are usually good for joining dissimilar materials. JB Weld is great for many strange and wonderful fabrications/repairs. But they're kind of a hassle too.

I've had good luck joining dissimilar materials with DAP KWIK SEAL. It's waterproof when cured. But uncured, it cleans up easily with water. The clear also goes on white then dries clear, making clean up even easier and the final look very neat. And it's easy to find any hardware store.


sr.


----------



## b2kk258 (May 4, 2015)

swarfrat said:


> The expansion/filling properties of polyurethanes is considered a feature, like with loose/sloppy production joinery. You can minimize it by using minimal glue and keeping it clamped while it cures.
> 
> For this application, yeah, not the ideal choice.
> 
> ...



Thank You! I'll have to pick up some dap kwik seal. I was extremely unhappy about the finish using gorilla glue.


----------



## KCMande (May 4, 2015)

Impressive, I like the coasters, I could see my glass of whiskey sitting on one of those right now.


----------



## b2kk258 (May 4, 2015)

KCMande said:


> Impressive, I like the coasters, I could see my glass of whiskey sitting on one of those right now.



Oh, I was thinking about making matching whisky stones for the coasters too! I'll have to give that a try this weekend


----------

